# Cost of Goats



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

Watching http://www.dvauction.com/events/45804/view goat auction live now.

Unregistered Boer yearling does going for $1,600 +-. Why are these prices so high? Is this the state of the market or is there something special about these Boer does?

No Step Boer Goats - No Step/Schafer Sale (San Angelo, TX)


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

seems way high to me


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

that is rather insane....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've seen some crazy prices for boer goats! Registered and unregistered... It's just crazy! :lol: I always say I'm in the wrong business with my diary goats :ROFL:


----------



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

The sale is over now. $1,600 was average, with a range of $8,500 down to $500. Most were in in that $1,600 range.

70 lots. Extraordinary


----------



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

Watching http://www.dvauction.com/events/43693/view now.

Same kind of prices.

They are on lot 13 right now.

Color Connection - Color Connection Boer Goat Sale (San Angelo, TX)


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They are wether lines. They go pretty high


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's way to high for me but I think that's kind of where the market is for the show goats which is why I can't afford to raise them right now.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

To much for me as well. The special thing about these does are they are bred to produce top quality show wethers. We're talking wethers that average the same price of their dams... The bad breedings/not as good kids may go for about 500 to 700... and those are small ones or ones that are just lacking something small.


----------

